# [SOLVED] Jailbroken Ipad



## BPrice (Jan 3, 2012)

I Jail broke my first generation Ipad and downloaded some tweaks off cydia but everytime i turn my Ipad off it resets so the tweaks that i made on the ipad dont work and cydia wont open so each time i have to reboot the ipad to get cydia/tweaks to work again

If u could help that would be great if not could u tell where i would go to get help? Sorry im new to this and still trying to figure things out


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Jailbroken Ipad*

What method did you use to jailbreak your device? Was your method tethered or untethered

_Also could a mod please move this down to Apple iOS please eace:_


----------



## BPrice (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Jailbroken Ipad*

Heyy sorry i got it sorted, realised that it was tethered so i untethered  thanks for time anyway


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Jailbroken Ipad*

Glad you got it working. If you could mark this topic as [SOLVED]. You can do so with the "thread tools" at the top.


----------

